# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Uitblijven van menstruatie-lange tijd!

## WannabeeMomma

Hoi ik ben 24 jaar en heb al jaren last van onregelmatige menstruatie
t begon toen ik 14 was... het was toen nog niet zo erg, had t dan 2 maanden niet dan was t weer gewoon dan was t 3 maanden niet dan weer 2 maanden wel etc etc,. toen ik 16 was heb ik me voor t eerst door de gyneacoloog laten onderzoeken uitstrijkje van de baarmoeder wat slijm weghalen en opsturen naar t lab.. bleek niks aan de hand te zijn heb allerlei ziekte testen gedaan bij de huisarts ook daar konden ze niks vinden.. 
Vanaf mijn 21ste ben ik 3 jaar lang niet meer ongesteld geworden, ben in al die tijd vaak bij de huisarts geweest, testen gedaan.. op alles wat er ook maar mee te maken kon hebben, ben verscheidene keren bij de gyneacoloog geweest allerlei onderzoeken gehad.. Alles zag er normaal uit.. laatste keer dat ik er ben geweest gaf ze aan dat het met mijn overgewicht te maken kon hebben, dus ik moet vanaf nu op dieët.
En ik wil ook heel graag zwanger worden en ben zo bang dat ik het nooit zal kunnen meemaken, ik ben nu al 15 kilo afgevallen in 3 maand tijd.
ben in die 3 maanden 2 keer ongesteld geworden.
De eerste keer na 3 jaar niet ongesteld, was het meer bruinig en rommelig, het wilde niet echt doorzetten heb er 2 weken last van gehad een maand later ongeveer werd ik weer ongesteld (anderhalf week) en toen was het wel gewoon zoals het moest zijn mooie kleur geen rommeltje, het was zo helder dat ik in al die keren dat ik ooit ongesteld ben geweest nog nooit heb gezien. Nu zit ik te wachten tot ik weer ongesteld word, het komt nooit op tijd dus t kan zo plotseling gebeuren of ook "WEER" niet dat het zo weer een jaar of wat weg blijft.. Het maakt me allemaal wel erg onzeker, ik zit nu op zo'n leeftijd dat ik nu wel erg graag een kindje wil ik heb al 10 jaar een vriend we willen het allebei erg graag. En omdat ik zo'n ontzettende lange tijd niet meer ongesteld ben geweest denk ik echt dat het er voor mij niet meer inzit.  :Mad: 
Ik wacht nu deze maand af of mijn menstruatie komt, en anders weer naar de huisarts.. weet niet meer wat ik anders moet doen.. Hopelijk gaat het allemaal nog goedkomen en zal ik ook de zwangerschap en alles wat er bij komt kijken mee mag maken. 
Er moet toch wel een oplossing zijn om zwanger te raken, bestond er maar een pil dat je zo zwanger kunt raken  :Big Grin: 
Wat zou het dan makkelijk zijn zeg.  :Smile:  

Zeg! groetjessss, dit is mijn eerste bericht hier op medicity, ben normaal gesproken helemaal niet zo'n forum mens die zo even een berichtje vol typt, maar was effe aan het snuffelen op het inet..wie weet kan ik wat info vinden, en hopelijk iemand die het zelfde mee heeft gemaakt en nu zelf kleintjes er heeft rondlopen. Dat er toch nog hoop is voor mij
Je zult me nog wel vaker tegen komen hier daaaaaag!!!

----------


## samantha1986

Hoi HOi

Ik ben 22 jaar ,en al ruim meer als een jaar niet meer ongesteld.
Eerst maakte ik me erg geen zorgen om maar nu ik graag samen met me vriend een kindje wil ,we zijn al 7 jaar samen,ga je er toch over nadenken.

Dus belde ik de huisarts voor een afspraak en kon gelijk dezelfde dag nog komen.
Na wat gepraat te hebben dee de dokter een inwendige onderzoek,niks te zien zag er goed uit.
Ik moest ook gelijk bloed laten prikken ,ook gedaan alles was prima.
Toen moest ik ook echo's laten maken van me onderbuik en nieren ,ook deze waren goed.

Wat nu?
weer afspraak bij de dokter gemaakt ,en nu mag ik wachten op een oproep voor een gynocoloog die me verder gaat onderzoeken.

Maar nu las ik ook jou verhaal ,ik heb ook overgewicht,zou het daar aan kunnen liggen dat mijn menstruatie door wegblijft?

groetjes

----------

